# Full Hook-up



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

OK, here goes, We moved to a permanent site with our 26Rls. Which Tanks do we hook up to the sewer? The one that says sewer connection only has a gray tank connected to it. The other gray tank and black tank are on the other outlet.







Do they interconnect with each other? What am I missing?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So, there are 2 sewer outlets? That will be a bit of a pain.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I've seen a few of these at campgrounds. I think there was a y-connector so you could connect both. One guy just left the second laying on the ground until he needed to dump.---Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First and foremost do not leave any of your valves open. The only exception is opening the valve that is connected to the shower when you know there will be a lot of water use.

Only set up to open the black tank when it is full or you will get a very bad situation develop in the black tank called the "Pyramid of Poop". Once you get that it is hard to get rid of. Since you are at a permanent site use LOTS of water when you use the black tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dazee said:


> OK, here goes, We moved to a permanent site with our 26Rls. Which Tanks do we hook up to the sewer? The one that says sewer connection only has a gray tank connected to it. The other gray tank and black tank are on the other outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be helpful if you can post a picture of these outlets.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> Y adaptor
> 
> Problem solved.


Just what I was talking about. ---Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Our friends Travelstar has two like that, they have a Y Pipe..........it is a pain....for permanent site, it would be much less of a pain.

remember to dump when full..............and i would not leave the one open to the shower either...........i do not believe there is a trap between the shower drain and holding tank.................therefore if you leave that valve open, you will allow the sewer gasses back in....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> do not believe there is a trap between the shower drain and holding tank


OH...a trap would be very bad.









They do not have them.


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a 26rls and am on a permanent hook-up. That flex hose falls apart after awhile if it's exposed full time. I went to HD and bought some 3 in sewer pipe, 1 elbow, 1 T, and 3 of those 3 inch rubber pipe connectors with the clamps. I put an adapter on each outlet that you normally use to use the flex hose, then a rubber adapter, then 6 to 8 inches of 3 inch pipe. Then the elbow on the front outlet, short piece of pipe to the T that connects to the second outlet, then the rest of the pipe. Then rubber connector then an adapter that normally use to splice two flex hoses, and that connects a short section of flex hose to sewer. My connection to the mail sewer is clear at the back of my trailer so I still use a short section of flex, but this summer I'm going to plumb the rest of the way with 3 inch pipe. I've had this set-up for 3 years and it works great. BTW, I leave both grey valves open all the time and no problem. A couple of times each year I let them fill up and sit for a few days with some tank cleaner in them. I'll try to get a picture.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No one said it yet, so I will.......There are NO dumb questions,

occasionally dumb answers but we re polite and do not point them out





































now, what was the question?









oh yea, Y adapter would work, also use a accordian sewer thingy to get the water flowing downhill instead of laying the hoses on the ground.

John


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for your replies. It would be really great if you could get a picture AustinPowers. Again, thanks all for your suggestions


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Can you explain that "pryamid of poop" thingy?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Can you explain that "pryamid of poop" thingy?


Easy, if you leave the black tank valve open, then all water drains but the solids do not move that well from the center of the tank to the drain without plenty of liquid. A few days of this and you start to form a mass under the toilet that begins to form a pyramid. Every flush just adds to the pile. After a while the drain will actually get plugged.

You do not want this to happen.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The showers and/or bathtubs have a trap that is UBC and NPC code, plus I replaced the step tub with full tub and have had the trap in my hand. James


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

The Pyramid of Poop is Dr. Evals new "underground lair"


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a pic of my 2 outlets. It hasn't been a pain for me so far. For full hookup's I simply leave my hose connected to the one on the left of the axles for draining the bath/grey tank when needed. When its time to leave, I flush the black tank and follow up by draining the bath/grey then I move my hose to the rear kitchen grey. At dumps I simply have my DW pull the OB forward when I'm done with the bath tanks and I drain the rear kitchen tank. All has worked very well so far and I like the 80 gallon grey capacity.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Can you explain that "pyramid of poop" thing?


Easy, if you leave the black tank valve open, then all water drains but the solids do not move that well from the center of the tank to the drain without plenty of liquid. A few days of this and you start to form a mass under the toilet that begins to form a pyramid. Every flush just adds to the pile. After a while the drain will actually get plugged.

You do not want this to happen.
[/quote]

Why did I actually read that description?









Now I have the "pyramid of poop" stuck in my head....


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Could you please be a lil' more graphic? like with drawings and 5X7's? I'll never look at my crapper with confidence and faith that it is doing it's job again


----------

